# Papa et Maman vs papa et maman



## MOMO2

Buon giorno

Quando studiavo francese avevo imparato la regola che le parole "mamma" e "papà" in francese dovevano essere sempre scritte con la lettera maiuscola.

_Papa_ et _Maman_, et non _papa _et_ maman._

Oggi ne parlavo con una collega che invece non ricorda niente in merito e mi domandavo se la regola, come molte altre, fosse caduta in disuso.

Grazie.

Momo2


----------



## matoupaschat

In realtà, questa regola non è mai esistita grammaticalmente . È solo perbenismo riverenziale . Ma, se scrivi "Papa" o "Maman", tutti sanno che stai parlando dei tuoi .


----------



## MOMO2

matoupaschat said:


> In realtà, questa regola non è mai esistita grammaticalmente . È solo perbenismo riverenziale . Ma, se scrivi "Papa" o "Maman", tutti sanno che stai parlando dei tuoi .


 
Veramente ho ripreso la grammatica francese. Non era uno scherzo della mia memoria. Sembra che la regola esista.

Ti ricopio quello che dice il Freddi Ninnin 

"_*Remarque* - Lorsqu'on parle de ses propres parents, Papa et Maman ne sont jamais précécés de l'article et s'écrivent toujours avec une majuscule_"


----------



## matoupaschat

MOMO2 said:


> Veramente ho ripreso la grammatica francese. Non era uno scherzo della mia memoria. Sembra che la regola esista.
> 
> Ti ricopio quello che dice il Freddi Ninnin
> 
> "_*Remarque* - Lorsqu'on parle de ses propres parents, Papa et Maman ne sont jamais précécés de l'article et s'écrivent toujours avec une majuscule_"


Già ! Il problema, però, è che la tua credo sia una grammatica francese in italiano . In questo caso, l'autore è sempre direttivo . Dunque, prescrive "Dí questo, scrivi questo, non quello, ... ecc...", mentre la realtà dell'uso è tutt'altra . Anni fà, mi sono imbattuto nelle stesse difficoltà per l'italiano, e le risposte alle mie domande, le ho ottenute soltanto compratami una Serianni, la quale, come ben lo saprai, ti indirizza ma non ti costringe a dire o scrivere tal o tal cosa . Problema identico, credo, anche a scuola, dove t'insegnano, per esempio, che il plurale di "valigia" è "valigie" e quello di "provincia", "province", per seguire la regola del c/g preceduto o no da consonante . 
Se t'interessa veramente la grammatica francese, ti consiglierei di comprare "Le bon usage" http://www.lebonusage.com/accueil.html  .
Tanti saluti .


----------



## MOMO2

matoupaschat said:


> Già ! Il problema, però, è che la tua credo sia una grammatica francese in italiano . In questo caso, l'autore è sempre direttivo . Dunque, prescrive "Dí questo, scrivi questo, non quello, ... ecc...", mentre la realtà dell'uso è tutt'altra . Anni fà, mi sono imbattuto nelle stesse difficoltà per l'italiano, e le risposte alle mie domande, le ho ottenute soltanto compratami una Serianni, la quale, come ben lo saprai, ti indirizza ma non ti costringe a dire o scrivere tal o tal cosa . Problema identico, credo, anche a scuola, dove t'insegnano, per esempio, che il plurale di "valigia" è "valigie" e quello di "provincia", "province", per seguire la regola del c/g preceduto o no da consonante .
> Se t'interessa veramente la grammatica francese, ti consiglierei di comprare "Le bon usage" http://www.lebonusage.com/accueil.html .
> Tanti saluti .


 
Ti ringrazio per il consiglio.
Io. oltre alla Freddi Ninnin (la seconda era francese), usavo la Maurice Grevisse. La conosci? Che te ne pare? Superata?
Momo


----------



## matoupaschat

Maurice Grevisse era l'autore de "Le bon usage" fino a non so più quale edizione . Dal 1980, André Goosse, suo genero, porta avanti l'opera .
Comunque, di M. Grevisse, esistono anche dei "precis de grammaire", cioè dei libri di testi scolastici . Se hai un mattone, è "Le bon usage" e te ne puoi fidare, a patto però che l'edizione non sia troppo antica, vale a dire se cofirmato da A. Goosse . Se quello che ci hai è un "precis", lascia perdere .


----------



## orlando09

Personalmente, mi sembra che sia sensato mettre la maiuscola quando si tratta di tua propria madre, e non metterla in altri casi; cosi si fa anche nella mia lingua madre, l'inglese. É perché nel primo esempio la parola é simile a un nome, non é una parola generalizzata -- per esempio: hier, je disais a Maman que j'allais lui rendre visite dans une semaine oppure,  Sarah m'a dit qu'elle est heureuse depuis que son bébé est né - elle adore être maman oppure Jean a répondu a sa maman qu'il ne voulait pas manger du chocolat o c'est important de montrer à sa maman qu'on l'apprécie, oppure: Il a dit: "Bonjour Maman, qu'est-ce que tu fais de beau aujourd'hui?"


----------



## matoupaschat

Je disais à Maman 
Je disais à ma Maman  ou bof ! (Cela fait bébé)
Je disais à maman  (de toute façon, s'il n'y a pas le possessif, on sait que c'est la tienne)
Je disais à ma maman , mais ça fait bébé


----------



## MOMO2

matoupaschat said:


> Già ! Il problema, però, è che la tua credo sia una grammatica francese in italiano . ...
> Anni fà fa, mi sono imbattuto nelle stesse difficoltà per l'italiano, e le risposte alle mie domande, le ho ottenute soltanto compratami una Serianni, la quale, come ben lo saprai, ti indirizza ma non ti costringe a dire o scrivere tal o tal cosa . ...


 
La Freddi Ninnin era scritta in francese e infatti la frase che ti avevo riportato in merito alla regola sul maiuscolo in papà e mamma francesi, non l'avevo tradotta io: era così sul testo.



matoupaschat said:


> Maurice Grevisse era l'autore de "Le bon usage" fino a non so più quale edizione . Dal 1980, André Goosse, suo genero, porta avanti l'opera .
> Comunque, di M. Grevisse, esistono anche dei "precis de grammaire", cioè dei libri di testi scolastici . Se hai un mattone, è "Le bon usage" e te ne puoi fidare, a patto però che l'edizione non sia troppo antica, vale a dire se cofirmato da A. Goosse . Se quello che ci hai è un "precis", lascia perdere .


 
Allora forse il problema è piuttosto che le regole sono cambiate perché è invalso un uso diverso con il passare degli anni ... ? 



matoupaschat said:


> *1. *Je disais à ma Maman  ou bof ! (Cela fait bébé)
> *2. *Je disais à maman  (de toute façon, s'il n'y a pas le possessif, on sait que c'est la tienne)


 
*1. *Est-ce que des frères francophones en parlant entre eux de leur mère ne disent pas "Maman est seule tout le temps, il faut trouver une solution", "Maman nous a invités chez elle Dimanche prochain"?

Est-ce que celà fait bébé?

*2*. Très souvent on entend dans les films que le prostituées africaines de langue française appèllent "maman" (en français) la femme qui organise leur vie. Est-ce que c'est une caractéristique de la traduction italienne?

Merci por ta patience Matou


----------



## matoupaschat

MOMO2 said:


> La Freddi Ninnin era scritta in francese e infatti la frase che ti avevo riportato in merito alla regola sul maiuscolo in papà e mamma francesi, non l'avevo tradotta io: era così sul testo.
> Avevo capito esattamente che era così e in francese . Comunque io sono del parere che la maiuscola non è d'obbligo se non vuoi insistere sul rispetto dovuto a i tuoi genitori ; obbligatoria invece l'omissione del possessivo . Se la usi, fa "bébé" (come si rende in italiano?), immaturo . E se usi maiuscola + possessivo, è sbagliato .
> ​Allora forse il problema è piuttosto che le regole sono cambiate perché è invalso un uso diverso con il passare degli anni ... ?
> Diciamo che ormai le regole sono meno rigide, per quanto lo siano state prima ! Ma quelle che si insegnano ai bambini (anche agli stranieri che imparano una lingua) sono sempre abbastanza semplici . Da parecchio tempo c'è una scuola di grammatici che si limitano a osservare l'uso che fa l'insieme dei locutori . La lingua non è più la prerogativa delle sole persone colte, anzi dotte, appartiene a tutti .​*1. *Est-ce que des frères francophones en parlant entre eux de leur mère ne disent pas "Maman est seule tout le temps, il faut trouver une solution", "Maman nous a invités chez elle Dimanche prochain"?
> 
> Est-ce que (celà) cela fait bébé?
> Bien sûr qu'ils le disent, mais cela ne s'entend pas, une majuscule. Cela ne se voit pas non plus en début de phrase, d'ailleurs . Quant à l'écrire, on peut très bien admettre "Papa et maman nous ont dit ceci ou cela" . C'est évident qu'il s'agit de ses propres parents et ce n'est pas manquer de respect . Par contre, si je leur écrit une lettre, je mettrai toujours les majuscules .​*2*. Très souvent on entend dans les films que le prostituées africaines de langue française appèllent appellent "maman" (en français) la femme qui organise leur vie. Est-ce que c'est une caractéristique de la traduction italienne?
> C'est bien ainsi en français aussi . ​Merci por ta patience Matou


Merci pour la tienne, Momo


----------

